# Cast axiom review



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

Just got this to day what a great shooter . Love the heft of it .









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm well jealous I love it!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks man its a killer set up

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks dh 2000 just watched a couple of your vids

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

It's as much art as weapon. Just needs some runes carved into it.


----------

